# Governors Beach, Grand Turk, Turks & Caicos Islands. (( Raw Pseudo HDR Panoramic))



## Provo (May 30, 2011)

*Governors Beach, Grand Turk, Turks & Caicos Islands.*
*I have taken this same pano with D5000 & few years Back I took this one
same beach with the Fuji E900 here's my Pseudo HDR variant of it. *






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2407x509.





*PTgui Output*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1597x400.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Raw Screenshot's 9 Raw Files. Camera Fuji E900 point & Shoot 
**Iso 100, F2.8,16bit CCD Sensor*







*Software Used:
PTGui | Photoshop CS5 | Nik Color Efex-Tonal Contrast | Nik Raw  Presharpener |Nik Dfine 2.0 |OnOne Tools Perfect Resize |Ptlens |*New  Tool Dxo Optics Pro6

Total Image Edit time 45minutes *


----------



## Kapusjon (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed your beautifull photo of the beach here on the forum.
Would it be possible to get this photo from you in really high resolution?
I mean, bigger than the 2407x509, maybe something like 15000x3000 or so.
I would be so greatfull.

regards,
John (Belgium)


----------

